# PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein



## Shutterfly (12. März 2016)

*PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein*

Moin moin,

ich denke derzeit über eine Umstrukturierung meiner Netzwerk-Struktur daheim nach und dabei kam mir auch der Gedanke ggf. Hardware zusammenzulegen, da die geteilten Ressourcen pro Gerät einfach zu übertrieben sind.

Realisiert werden soll dies dann über ESXi oder KVM. Bislang scheint mein Problem aber noch, dass das betreffende Zielsystem kein VT-d unterstützt:

Supermicro | Products | Motherboards | Atom Boards | A1SRi-2558F ist das Board, http://ark.intel.com/products/77983/Intel-Atom-Processor-C2558-2M-Cache-2_40-GHz die CPU.

Leider wird nur VT-x unterstützt, um jedoch bei mir sinnvoll Hardware zusammenzulegen, müsste ich den SATA2 Controller vom Board an einen Gast durchreichen.

Wenn ich das nun richtig sehe, dann ist dies mit dieser CPU nicht möglich oder? Auch würde mir über einen zusätzlichen SATA-Controller per PCIe-Karte nicht geholfen sein, da ich diesen ebenfalls nicht durchreichen kann.

Sehe ich das richtig? Weil wenn ja, dann kann ich das Projekt eigentlich direkt vergessen, da ich keine Lust habe neue CPU und MB zu kaufen, da Supermicro nicht gerade billig ist. Selbst wenn man nur einen i3-6XXX nimmt.


----------



## Hatuja (27. März 2016)

*AW: PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein*

Ja, das siehst du richtig.
VT-d unterstützt der Atom SoC nicht. Zum direkten durchreichen von PCI/PCIe müssen aber zwingend sowohl CPU als auch Chipsatz VT-d (bzw. AMD-Vi) unterstützen.
Das wird also mit dem System so nicht funktionieren. 
Aber wozu willst du denn den SATA Controller durchreichen? Das macht, meiner Meinung nach, irgendwie wenig Sinn!?


----------



## Shutterfly (27. März 2016)

*AW: PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein*

Realisiert werden soll ein NAS. ESXi unterstützt nicht das durchreichen von einzelnen Festplatten sondern nur von kompletten Kontrollern. Wenn ich ein NAS per ESXi virtualisiere, dann möchte ich gerne, dass das NAS direkten unverfälschten Zugriff auf die Festplatten hat.


----------



## Hatuja (27. März 2016)

*AW: PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein*

Hm, ja ok. Das ist ein, würde ich sagen, ehr untypischen Anwendungswall.
Hast du konkrete Gründe/Bedenken, warum du das so machen willst und nicht mit einer virtuellen Festplatte?

Warum nicht so:
Die NAS-HDDs als RAID 0 oder 5 an einen separaten Controller. Dann einen Datastore erstellen, der nur die Raid-Disk enthält. Darauf kannst du dann die vmdk für die NAS VM packen.
Die anderen HDDs dann als Datastore für andere VMs. Dadurch hättest du die NAS-HDDs separiert, es blieben aber alle Vorteile der Virtualisierung erhalten.


----------



## Shutterfly (27. März 2016)

*AW: PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein*

Mit dem, für mich großen Nachteil, dass ich an VMWare gebunden bin, da alles nun in der virtuellen Festplatte liegt. Das möchte ich gerade nicht haben.

Wenn ich mich z.B. einmal gegen ESXi entscheiden sollte, dann kann ich die Festplatten einfach bei einem neuen Hybervisor durchreichen und gut ist. Derzeit pendel ich nämlich noch etwas zwischen ESXi und KVM hin und her und bin mir unschlüssig welcher Hypervisor es werden soll.


----------



## Hatuja (27. März 2016)

*AW: PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein*

Ja, ok, das ist ein Argument.
VMware kenne ich ganz gut aus dem Business-Umfeld und ist dort absolut genial. Die Free-Edition ist (war?) aber immer deutlich abgespeckt und schlecht zu Managen. Vor allem das Backup...
KVM wollte ich mir in einer freien Minute immer mal genauer anschauen (vor allem LimeTech unRAID),... hab ich bisher aber nicht geschafft.

Bei VMware könntest du mal nach Raw Device Mapping suchen, z.B.: VMware ESXi: Lokale Festplatte Als Raw Device Mapping (RDM) Einbinden | Blog.bistron.eu
Ist offiziell zwar nicht unterstützt, aber ausprobieren könnte man es ja mal.


----------



## Shutterfly (27. März 2016)

*AW: PCI passthrough - Welche Voraussetzungen müssen erfüllt sein*

ESXi ist noch immer frei verfügbar und für private Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend, finde ich. Ich meine, dass es eine Restriktion von max. 8 VMs gibt aber das muss man privat erst einmal schaffen.

RDM habe ich mir schon angesehen und erfolgreich auch schon ein Test mit pRDM durchgeführt. Was ich jedoch nicht finden konnte ich eine Information, ob VMware beim RDM irgendwie "reinpfuscht". Dann wäre damit nämlich nicht geholfen, da ich die Platten dann wieder nur bei einem VMware Host nutzen könnte.

Mit KVM hab ich privat und beruflich eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Nun nicht in so einem professionellem Umfeld wie man es bei vSphere erwarten würde aber inzwischen hab ich bei uns auf der Arbeit die komplette Entwicklungssysteme, Backup, etc. per KVM virtualisiert. Daher überlege ich derzeit in Richtung Proxmox, bin jedoch nicht davon überzeugt, dass dort extrem viel zusätzlicher Ballast mit installiert wird. Alternativ überlege ich daher in Richtung eines purem CentOS oder Debian mit reinem KVM.

Da bin ich jedoch noch nicht über den Punkt hinaus, dass ich dann so gar keine Oberflächen für z.B. Lastüberwachung etc habe. Die müsste ich dann alle selbst entwickeln oder mir zusammensuchen - auch nicht so berauschend.

Auch eher unangenehm finde ich bei solchen, auf z.B. Debian basierenden, Systemen, dass man sehr viele Komponenten mit sich führt, welche angreifbar sind. Da ich u.a. meine Firewall virtualisieren möchte, lege ich hier großen Wert auf einen sicheren Host. Bei Debian gibts täglich irgendwelche Patches, das schwirrt mit noch so im Kopf rum. ESXi ist in der Hinsicht irgendwie weniger oft von Updates/Patches betroffen, was jedoch nun entweder heißt, dass VMware das nicht juckt oder die Software einfach stabiler ist.

Aber das geht nun langsam arg off-topic.


----------

